# beaver snares



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

can any one give me a step by step to make beaver snares


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

you can use 3/32 steel cable, what ever length you'd like. attatch your slide-lock mechanisim by running the cable through the eye and then slipping a stop on the end. make sure you crimp the heck out of the stop. loop the other end through the lock so that the loop will tighten but won't back out (at least not without your help). slip the open end of the cable through a ferrule and then loop it around in a 1 to 2 inch loop and place the end in the other side of the ferrule. crimp it tight. vwalla! you now have a snare.

to use your newly made snare, you can employ several different methods. the easiest is to set a snare at a slide. set it 3-4 inches off the ground with an opening about 8 inches across. you'll need some sort of support wire or stick to hold the snare up. anchor the snare with enough line so that the beaver can reach deep water. or you could attatch the end of the snare to a drowning cable. these are easy to make and use the same materials that you would for a snare. take your cable in whatever length you'd like, make a small loop at one end secured with your ferrule. slip your slide lock onto the line. now make another loop at the open end NOT attatched to your lock. secure this with another ferrule. attatch a short 3-4 inch length of cable through the lock eye either in a loop, or as a line with a loop at the end. anchor one end of the drowning cable on the bank, paying careful attention to making sure that the slide lock will go INTO the water. anchor the other end of your cable to a weight, 30 lbs or more will be sufficent. you want the bottom of the cable to be in at least 3 feet of water, or deep enough that the snare loop will be completely submerged when it's at the bottom of the line.

the next method is to set a snare on a beaver trail. again, use enough chain or cable so that the beaver can reach deep water, or use the drowning cable. if they aren't dispatched quickly they can get the snares off with their front paws.

another method works when the ponds are iced over. BE CAREFUL WHEN WALKING ON ICE, ESPECIALLY AROUND THE LODGE. the water is very cold and the ponds can be very deep. find where the entrance to the lodge or the food cache is. chop or saw a hole in the ice along the beaver's natural path big enough to pull a beaver out of. find a dead tree or limb that's pretty stout (about 5 inches across) and long enough to reach the bottom of the pond. mark the pole where you touch bottom, and then push it into the mud as far as you can. make another mark, pull the pole and use the distance between the two marks to figure out where to place your snare. you can cut some green twigs and bundle them together to use as bait. attatch this to the pole so that it will be below the ice. attatch your snare to the pole so that when the beaver swims around, it will go through. stick your pole set-up back into the pond and drive it in the mud, deep. cover the opening in the ice with snow to keep it from freezing back up.

this last method i just described is already in the forum somewhere, and it has pictures with it. i can't remember who posted it and i am by no means trying to steal their thunder.

i hope some of this helps ya.


----------

